# New CGC



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah!!!! Dakota passed his CGC with flying colors!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

congrats~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great. Now the wait for the AKC to send your certificate.....


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

That is so super! Congratulations


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks! And now the best part.....both ears are standing this morning.....


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Way to go Dakota! That's great.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations. Your dog is young too! Great job!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------

